
Astrology has officially infiltrated work culture - benryon
https://www.fastcompany.com/90398481/from-tarot-readings-to-gemini-memes-astrology-has-officially-infiltrated-work-culture
======
anm89
This idiocy is an absolute epidemic amongst my well educated late 20s early
30s friends

~~~
erikpukinskis
There’s nothing idiotic about it, astrology is a simple computer: a set of
programmable timers. Tarot is also a simple computer for presenting the user a
series of choices and (not quite random) dice rolls. Both of them need to be
programmed and the programs are of varying use. YMMV but it’s no more idiotic
than Pivotal Tracker.

Which is to say, can be quite idiotic depending on how it’s used.

Tarot is probably the easier to get into since the programs are published as a
card game with a simple rule book. There are quite a lot of different programs
written for the platform.

Generally speaking the programs span the deck, the rules, and the user. The
final bit of programming you do yourself by having reactions to the cards and
training consistent, personal responses in yourself. Of course the actual
source of any situational information is your subconscious mind not the cards.
The cards essentially provide you a structure through which you search your
subconscious beliefs.

It’s similar to neural nets in that way... the program starts off with random
activations (“how could it know anything about anything?”) but via training
you give the network meaning.

~~~
anm89
This is totally incoherent.

~~~
erikpukinskis
The idea that astrology is a computer?

Astronomic bodies act as timers, yes? Does that part at least make sense to
you?

Are you confused about how they are programmed? It’s the same way you program
the alarm on your phone, you choose a cycle and you attach a label to it.

I’m not trying to propose anything too controversial here.

~~~
anm89
"The idea that rainbows are a computer?

The molecules have chemical reactions which function as flux capacitors yes?

Are you confused by how the astral planes vibrate? None of this is
controversial."

Maybe that was a cheap rhetorical tactic but just squashing together words
next to assertions does not constitute an argument.

This sounds more like something I'd expect to hear from some college freshman
who's strung out on too many psychedelics.

I'm not even saying whatever your saying is wrong, I'm saying it's not
coherent enough to figure out what you are saying.

X is a computer. What does that even mean? Let's Google the definition of
computer:

"an electronic device for storing and processing data"

Surely astrology fits that reasonable definition.

------
guilhas
JP Morgan: "Millionaires don’t use astrology, billionaires do."

Donald Reagan, formerly Ronald Reagan’s Chief of Staff: "It’s common knowledge
that a large percentage of Wall Street brokers use astrology."

Albert Einstein said : "Astrology is a science in itself and contains an
illuminating body of knowledge. It taught me many things and I am greatly
indebted to it."

[https://www.beliefnet.com/columnists/astrologicalmusings/201...](https://www.beliefnet.com/columnists/astrologicalmusings/2010/04/ronald-
reagan-and-other-famous.html)

------
cyberpip
Such synchronicity for me considering I decided to learn tarot two days ago!

------
BubRoss
"From tarot readings to Gemini memes, astrology has officially infiltrated
work culture Peak Astrology means your millennial coworkers probably have a
Slack channel for horoscopes"

Did this even need an explanation for why this article is complete nonsense?

